# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  Skurcze lewej strony szyji

## Santana

Skurcze lewej strony przedniej szyji np.przy wysiłku,ziewaniu.

----------


## Karola12

Może masz za mało magnezu?

----------


## monia86

zdecydowanie magnez

----------

